

Carnegie Mellon Reels After Uber Lures Away 40 Researchers - lanekelly
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticle_email%2Fis-uber-a-friend-or-foe-of-carnegie-mellon-in-robotics-1433084582-lMyQjAxMTE1MjA5MTUwNzE5Wj&ei=uSxxVdO1NM2LyAStmIKQBg&usg=AFQjCNHHhMYO3plFUAyz_WBM97QdeQsYKA&sig2=wUFEKRsjj_PSzcg_im0juA&bvm=bv.95039771,d.aWw

======
caminante
duplicate

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9638121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9638121)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9635554)

------
ratfacemcgee
people are acting all like Uber kidnapped these researchers...

